Tell HN: All Tweeting stopped 20 minutes ago - simonsarris
======
wybiral
Yep. I thought it was just me, but it seems down.

[https://downdetector.co.uk/status/twitter/](https://downdetector.co.uk/status/twitter/)

[https://outage.report/twitter](https://outage.report/twitter)

[https://api.twitterstat.us/](https://api.twitterstat.us/)

Edit: Scheduled tweets from tweetdeck seem to still work. Weird.

~~~
bpeebles
And on one of their status sites now:
[https://api.twitterstat.us/incidents/r4qbz7c69np0](https://api.twitterstat.us/incidents/r4qbz7c69np0)

